# Cosmos S power switch/24pin connector



## twicksisted (Aug 4, 2011)

The Coolermaster Cosmos S case comes with a 24pin adapter that you need to plug the cases power switch into in order for it to work. The coolermaster 24pin adapter looks horrible as it isnt braided or anything ruining the interior of my case 

I got a pre-braided black 24pin cable as a replacement but if i use this I have nothing to plug my cases power switch into (hope youre following me here).

Without cutting into the nice new braided cable and modding it, does anyone else have another workaround so that I can use my nice braided 24pin adapter with this case? Perhaps I can get the power from a molex cable?

(Ill try to get some pics up to show what im talking about)


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 4, 2011)

just add the sheathed adapter after the nasty one that the CM came with?






That thing right?....just add the cable that is new to the end of that cable


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 4, 2011)

awesome!!! Thans a lot... jeez man why diddnt i think of that 

Will all of this fit behind the motherboard tray/sidedoor? im already having a hard time closing the door as it is


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 4, 2011)

its likely gonna be tricky, but the extra length from the new adapter should give you a bit of room to play with ideas!


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 4, 2011)

well that was an hour well spent... the interior now looks as slick as it possibly could (without being painted black inside and me drilling holes for closer joining). 

Thanks for the 24pin tip lol... dunno why i wasnt thinking laterally on that one


----------

